# Coble Margaretta



## amblecoble (Jul 21, 2008)

I've just purchased a northumberland coble built in 1947 at harrisons of Amble by Mr Matthews. She was built for George Stanton at Boulmer. Has anyone got any further info about her or photos please?


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

she was owned by kevin headerson of amble for a short time where has she gone too


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

she fished from boulmer all the time in 1980s she come amble


----------



## rosief (Mar 15, 2012)

*Margaretta*

Margaretta was designed and bought originally by my Uncle George Stanton who lived all his life in Boulmer. He used her to fish for salmon, crabs and lobsters. He had 1 crew member. His father was a fisherman also, and also jad a Margaretta. George was the oldest lad of a family of 5, 3 boys and 2 girls. The boat was called Margaretta after his mother, my Grandmother, who lived at No 13 Boulmer. I think theer was some EU fundng involved in the purchase but I am not sure. George and his wife Kathleen lived at No 1 and had a daughter Sheilagh who died early in her late 30s. Her loss was a dreadful upset for her parents. The boat was too small for my father or for the youngest boy, Eddie to join full time. Eddie did national service in the RAF then rented Mount Pleasant farm in Alnmouth and George and he worked together on the farm and in the boat and on a milk round. The boys of the family were very close. The middle brother was my father, Bart, he served in the RNVR and eventualy became Town Clerk of Glendale RDC and died at 96 last year. George also lived into his 90s. 
The coble was sold when George retired. The family has had a long association with the Lifeboat. Margaretta (the person) was awarded an RNLI medal in the 1930s for rescuing some fishermen, George's father Bartholemew was a lifeboat man and eventually became Cox. George drove the tractor used to launch the lifeboat. Margaretta was moored in Boulmer Haven all her life and was hauled in and out by tractor when necessary. Fishing areas were selected annually and were worked on a rota system by the fishermen. Margaretta had a diesel engine a DECCA radar set and a fish finder Margaretta went as far south as the Coquet and north to Beadnell Bay I think. I collected whelks for bait for Uncle George when I was 5, he said he would pay me 6p. I am still waiting. 

George was the Duke of Northumberland's Agent in Boulmer. When he retired George took up stick dressing and excelled at the art and presented a stick to Prince Charles and to Princess Ann. He was in the navy during the war in minesweepers and was sent to the US to watch Liberty ships being built and to crew one back to the UK for the war. Eddie Stanton is still in Northumberland and lives in Alnmouth with his daughter. He is in his 80s and loves to tell tales. I will give you his contact number if you want it off line. Send me your details.

I am married and have a sailing yacht so the seagoing tradition carries on! We sailed around the UK last summer, have sailed in Shetland and across Biscay to Portugal and back. Uncle George laughed! Take care of her! 

Rosie F


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Know your family very well Rosie im a ex Craster Lad all my family were fishermen there


----------



## [email protected] (8 mo ago)

rosief said:


> *Margaretta*
> 
> Margaretta was designed and bought originally by my Uncle George Stanton who lived all his life in Boulmer. He used her to fish for salmon, crabs and lobsters. He had 1 crew member. His father was a fisherman also, and also jad a Margaretta. George was the oldest lad of a family of 5, 3 boys and 2 girls. The boat was called Margaretta after his mother, my Grandmother, who lived at No 13 Boulmer. I think theer was some EU fundng involved in the purchase but I am not sure. George and his wife Kathleen lived at No 1 and had a daughter Sheilagh who died early in her late 30s. Her loss was a dreadful upset for her parents. The boat was too small for my father or for the youngest boy, Eddie to join full time. Eddie did national service in the RAF then rented Mount Pleasant farm in Alnmouth and George and he worked together on the farm and in the boat and on a milk round. The boys of the family were very close. The middle brother was my father, Bart, he served in the RNVR and eventualy became Town Clerk of Glendale RDC and died at 96 last year. George also lived into his 90s.
> The coble was sold when George retired. The family has had a long association with the Lifeboat. Margaretta (the person) was awarded an RNLI medal in the 1930s for rescuing some fishermen, George's father Bartholemew was a lifeboat man and eventually became Cox. George drove the tractor used to launch the lifeboat. Margaretta was moored in Boulmer Haven all her life and was hauled in and out by tractor when necessary. Fishing areas were selected annually and were worked on a rota system by the fishermen. Margaretta had a diesel engine a DECCA radar set and a fish finder Margaretta went as far south as the Coquet and north to Beadnell Bay I think. I collected whelks for bait for Uncle George when I was 5, he said he would pay me 6p. I am still waiting.
> ...


Hello Rosie, I have information I would like to share about Uncle George. If you receive this please email me on [email protected].
Geoff


----------

